# Atlas O Track Help



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm buying some new track for my Lionel Post War train set. It is an O-27. I'm just trying to find out if it will run on the 3 rail nickle silver Atlas O track. I don't want to buy this stuff if my locomotive won't run on it. Any help for this newbie would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It will run, the only downside is if you have magnatraction, that obviously doesn't work on track that isn't steel.


----------



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

*I do have magnatraction*

Ok...nice to know. My locomotive does feature magnatraction...does that mean the train won't run on a non steel track, or that the magnatraction won't work on a non steel track? Is there 3 rail track available that looks more realistic than the original old lionel track?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It'll run fine, it just won't have the same traction as on a steel track. I can't say I know of a "realistic" three rail that's steel, I'm pretty sure Fastrack is not steel. I think that's why Lionel went to traction tires.


----------

